# bunk bed and loft bed ideas---plans, links?



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

hey everyone…

I am planning to build some bunk beds for my girls and would like to look at some loft bed plans as well…

Can anyone suggest links for good plans and or photos…

I havent been too ecstatic on what I have found…hoping the brain trust can help with ideas…thanks….

matt


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

no plans but if you can design to scale try googling bunk bed in the images section … lots of ideas

http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&source=imghp&biw=1272&bih=615&q=bunk+bed&btnG=Search+Images&gbv=2&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

thanks dan!!! how is the auction going?


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Almost sent you the same link as Dan!

Here is another link that has some plans http://www.woodworkersworkshop.com/resources/index.php?cat=679

Lew


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

Good suggestions. Do something unique that won't be old had in 5 years.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

thanks guys…and true on the unique…I think i want to do something with a castle them for my princesses…and the ability to take the beds apart…I bought pins at rockler already so I can stack two beds…


----------



## affyx (Jan 1, 2008)

i couldn't find any good plans either, so i measured a queen size mattress and built to fit… http://lumberjocks.com/projects/9909

Building without a plan was much more satisfying for me, and a great learning experience - I used cheap wood so big mistakes weren't too costly. Good luck!


----------



## Cane_MBA (Oct 20, 2010)

Mind if I tag along with your project? I'm looking at two different castle beds as inspiration for my boys.










and also










I haven't started trying to plan on how to make it or even enable it to be taken apart and moved….


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

wow…those look like movie sets!!! love the castles!!!


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey Matt I posted this link a while back in the coffe lounge forum. This is not my post, but I love looking through their website for all kinds of DIY ideas.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Star-Wars-AT-AT-Imperial-Walker-Loft-Bed/


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

thanks eric! I saw that one--super cool…and it links to a lot of other designs…


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

You're welcome. That website is phenomenal if you enjoy tinkering. However, I really like that castle bed you posted. I would have never left that thing if I had that as a kid. You could have some really fun fort wars from the top of that.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Check out this site, it has oodles of bunk bed plans.*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

sketch-up would be a nice way to design a castle bed. measure a twin mattress and go for it! build yourself a castle master piece!


----------

